# souped up chain saws !!!



## FERAL ONE (Jun 30, 2008)

rip, here is the type of chainsaw you were talkin' about .  the smallest of the group was 250 cc !!!!    i loved watching these things !!!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 30, 2008)

Yep, them are the custom jobs - some of 'em with motorcycle engines!!!  Did they race stock saws too???

It's amazing how fast they can make multiple cuts through those logs!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Jun 30, 2008)

yep , i was not as excited about the stock saws but i did get a nice cookie falling !!!


----------



## rip18 (Jun 30, 2008)

FERAL ONE said:


> yep , i was not as excited about the stock saws but i did get a nice cookie falling !!!



Yep, you got a nice consistent cookie - and all the gear in the shot is "Stihl" too!  Anybody racing Jonsereds?  That used to be the hot saw for stock racing, but Stihl was setting up a stock saw to compete...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2008)

I might be old fashioned, but I do love them hot saws!!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 30, 2008)

Make a lot of sawdust fast.  Those are some great shots.

Hoss


----------



## kornbread (Jun 30, 2008)

nice shots to bad they wasnt using a husky


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 30, 2008)

Those are some big chainsaws! Nice shots!


----------



## slimbo (Jun 30, 2008)

I love that last one in the first post.


----------



## Meriwether_Stalker22 (Jun 30, 2008)

Where was that Feral?  Too cool.....  I bet that was a blast to watch.


----------



## Snakeman (Jul 1, 2008)

First post, third picture........notice that the first cookie hasn't come to rest on the ground yet, but he's already at least 3/4 of the way through cutting the second cookie!!!! That guy is some kind of fast.

Great pictures F1.

Can you hear me now?

The Snakeman


----------



## leo (Jul 1, 2008)

Neat shots, it's awesome what they can do in these events


----------



## jfinch (Jul 1, 2008)

Did any of them sling a chain?  I was watching one on TV one time when he slung the chain off them chaps ain't for show.  I also see one of them wearing a metal sheild on his shin and foot.


----------

